# Looking for a trip?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Planning a trip for next year during mid January and am not sure where I want to go. I am not very limited, anywhere in North America (besides Alaska). I just want a somewhat big resort that isn't like Park City or Northstar crowded and has definite powder runs. Just some mellow tree runs or sidecountry type of thing. Just want to ride some real powder. Any help would be great. Would be willing to pay anywhere up to 1,200.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Idaho, Wyoming, Montana? Seems like some mellow powder places. Type of terrain I am looking for.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Check in to Montana. I have never been, but I think that is where we will end up this year. Flights are actually somewhat reasonable in to Bozeman ($400 from Detroit, probably a little more from NY).

If you're down with doing some trekking, fly in to Spokane and rent a car, you can be in BC interior in ~3 hours like Red Mountain, etc. again it's on my bucket list but never been, but I hear things like "tits deep powder" and "trees for days"...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah, I like the idea but I've never even been anywhere near a REAL resort, so I just want an in bounds powder runs. I don't care if I have to hike a little. I am really liking Revelstoke but I'm not to sure about the amount of in bounds treeless powder runs.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking at Targhee right now and wow. Looks like exactly what I'm looking for and it is in the U.S.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I hear Revy is steep, and in terms of layout it's really more of a skiers' resort, but like I said I've never been.

You would like Targhee I think. It's got plenty of what you're looking for. When we were there, lodging options near Targhee were pretty sparse unless you stay at the resort which will buttrape your $1200 budget, you'd probably have to stay in/near Jackson which is ~60 miles away unless someone else can shed some local knowledge.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess you mean off-piste and not sidecountry right? If you like trees PC has tons of aspens as well as steamboat. How many people are going?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Shit, I can't rent a car either (under 21). I'm planning on like a three day trip.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Two or three including me. I have literally no powder knowledge so idk what that means. I just want some light tree powder, or none if possible in bounds. Nothing real steep or challenging. I thought about Jackson Hole but remembered I wasn't rich and I don't want a tourist resort.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you're willing to try out something different (under the radar), you might want to check out Schweitzer at the tip of Idaho. 2900 acres, a wide variety of terrain difficulty, massive amounts of tree riding and in-bounds off piste, and almost non-existent lines. The thing I love most about this mountain is that while it has a ton of groomers, it's been treed enough in most areas so that you can ride your own line from top to bottom without ever getting funneled into a groomer. If you get here after a storm, you're pretty much guaranteed fresh lines all day long.

Flying into Spokompton and then driving is the best bet from east coast, Spokane air-fair is usually fairly decent and hotels/cost of living is pretty cheap in this area, they can't afford to buttrape you like other bigname resorts.

Oh, and if you want light powder your kinda stuck with Utah/Colorado. PNW gets primarily wet snow, with it getting lighter the further you go east. We have been known to have some really sick light pow days here, but most of the time it's middle of the road.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

JH is super steep as well as Revy. You probably wouldn't have as good of a time if you went there. I would seriously look into PC. You can do it true scumbag style since you're under 21. Fly into SLC and take the bus line to PC. They are putting a bus service I think it is 10 bucks each way? There are also shuttles that go to PC I don't know how much they are though. PC is less steep than the cottonwoods resorts and plenty to do there nightlife wise if you have a fake ID.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh and sidecountry or slackcountry is riding outside of the resort boundaries where there is no avy control. A lot of people confuse that for off-piste runs which are just ungroomed runs.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That looks so sick. By mid January or early February would you say someone like me, non-local, could find powder lines without a big storm before? That looks like the best so far. I just can drive anywhere because I can't rent a car. I need to stay close enough to the mountain that I can walk.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this may be a dumb question but PC= Park City right? I have a friend out there, Air Force base. It didn't look like it had promised powder though. I've never been though so you do know best.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, PC is Park City. Your buddy is stationed at Hill which is a bit aways from PC. Maybe an hour or so from PC but he could maybe help you get there? You get a little under 400" a year on average for snowfall. The cottonwood resorts get 500" on average but you will get pow turns if it snows in PC.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I know this may be a dumb question but PC= Park City right? I have a friend out there, Air Force base. It didn't look like it had promised powder though. I've never been though so you do know best.


certain places will give you better odds than others, but nobody can "promise" pow turns. 

I've been to Tahoe & Whistler in January without a drop of precipitation, riding on ice that makes the midwest look tame, JHMR suffered from a thaw & freeze right before we went there (NASTY, btw), got rained on Park City in early Jan., etc.

Then again, I rode 15" of fresh with Snowvols at Brighton in April


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

How are the flights to Slc?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

They've been more expensive the last few years, pushing $400-450 (from Detroit) I think I paid about $400 in April.

The plus side is that all the resorts are within ~45mins from the airport, so for a 3-day trip, it's really convenient.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

What about is it for schweitzer cause I really like that one better. The only problem is getting from the airport to there.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd imagine there is some sort of shuttle service to the resort area.

On Southwest flights in to Spokane are typically pretty cheap. I don't know what is the nearest airport to you, or whether southwest flies out of there though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Buffalo or Rochester. Everyone pretty much flies from here. My only problem is paying a shuttle everyday back and forth to the resort.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude...Utah has everything you're looking for and way more. If you don't like Park City you have 11 more resorts to choose from, all right next to each other. SLC has pretty good public transportation. Best snow/powder in the country and some of the best terrain. What else do you need?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm just hesitant because it's like tourist capital. Can you suggest some other ones too. I would look them up myself but I don't know any names


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm just hesitant because it's like tourist capital. Can you suggest some other ones too. I would look them up myself but I don't know any names


What is? SLC? Are you serious?

Name other cities/resorts?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't turn down Alaska off the bat.. Flights are only $400 round trip at the moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd suggest Solitude out here in Utah. Especially if you come mid-week, it seriously seems like nobody is there, and you can hit light pow/tree runs all day long. Snowbird is also alot of fun. As long as your here mid-week, resorts aren't that crowded.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah I know, it's just that I know I can't go from 500 foot vertical drop to Alaska. I wanna cheap and relaxing trip. Alaska is for later, when I get a little powder riding under my belt. Not SLC but Park City. I just want a more secluded place. I probably will go there eventually but I just don't think I like it right now. I have never been there so I can't judge, but from the pictures and trail maps I like schweitzer better because it seems bigger and less glades.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Buffalo or Rochester. Everyone pretty much flies from here. My only problem is paying a shuttle everyday back and forth to the resort.


If you do PCMR, you won't have to pay a shuttle. If you do the cottonwoods (Brighton, Snowbird, Solitude), you can take the public transit which is pretty cheap. Just make sure wherever you stay is nearby to a bus stop, and you're golden.

Park City proper does get some crowds, and on a good pow day or a Saturday you're going to battle some chairlift lines in the morning no matter where you go that's just the way it is. Stay away from the main/base-area lifts at lunch time and you'll be OK.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yah I know, it's just that I know I can't go from 500 foot vertical drop to Alaska. I wanna cheap and relaxing trip. Alaska is for later, when I get a little powder riding under my belt. Not SLC but Park City. I just want a more secluded place. I probably will go there eventually but I just don't think I like it right now. I have never been there so I can't judge, but from the pictures and trail maps I like schweitzer better because it seems bigger and less glades.


Oh resorts besides park city.

Well you have Brighton, Solitude, Canyons, Snowbird, Powder Mountain and Snowbasin. Those will be your best bets. 

http://i.imgur.com/Tnx8w.jpg


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Also.. I don't really see how a small not well known mountain is going to do you any good.. only the major ones are going to have a shuttle service. Maybe hit under the radar places once you're old enough to rent a vehicle.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah, I know I checked schweitzer though they have a few. It's still a year away though so everything is still up in the air. I gotta say thanks though. You guys have been really helpful. If you find or know any other powder type resorts lemme know. Thats what I'm looking for, isn't everyone? I'll check those out. Thanks man.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Powder Mountain and Solitude. Anybody ride these before? Especially liking Powder Mountain.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Solitude is awesome. Its seriously just solitude. I usually only go there once or twice a season, since I have a pass to the canyons, but def a great resort. It's my dad's favorite by far, because of the endless tree runs and fresh snow you can hit all day long.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Powder Mountain and Solitude. Anybody ride these before? Especially liking Powder Mountain.


Yes, they are fucking amazing. honeycomb canyon @ solitude is incredible.

Here is a glimpse of pow mow



Powder Mountain Perspective on Vimeo


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit, I just watched that video. Why I started to Like Powder Mountain. Are there hotels in that little village that appears to be at the base of powder mountain.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Pow Mow is a mom and pop place. I can't remember any hotel lodging and getting there without a rental car would be miserable.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There are shuttle services (especially during the winter) that take you from Spokane to Sandpoint. Once you're in Sandpoint getting around and to the mountain isn't hard. A shuttle runs all day long at the base of the mountain to take you to the slopes, and is about 3 miles from the middle of Sandpoint. During the winter I know their are shuttles that work with the hotels to get people from Sandpoint to the base, and then there is also a new local shuttle with one of the stops at the base.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ugh, I keep forgetting about transportation. Solitude will be a lot easier to get to and from. They also have a little village right at the bottom of the mountain, at least one or two hotels there. You could also get a solitude/brighton pass if you get bored of the resort. They are "attached."


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

There are hotels in Eden and a shuttle that runs from Eden to Pow Mow for 3 bucks. Does anyone know where I would put my board on that bus though? Do they have spots under the bus?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> There are hotels in Eden and a shuttle that runs from Eden to Pow Mow for 3 bucks. Does anyone know where I would put my board on that bus though? Do they have spots under the bus?


I'm sure that is the least of your worries, if it's a shuttle that runs to a ski resort they should have spots. Worst case scenario just sit on the aisle and lay it on the ground or something, you'll be fine 

Also you should check out pow mows cat skiing at least one day while you're there. It's only like $10-$15 or something.





Powder Safari Cat Skiing - Powder Mountain - Ski Utah - Ride Utah - YouTube


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That looks so sick. Can you hike in the cat skiing area? How does that work too? Do they literally just drive you to the top and then drop you off and you're on your way?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And does anybody know of any resorts in AK. All I can find is Alyeska and it doesn't look like a better powder chance than Powder Mountain.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Alyeska still gets dumped on (500+) but utah has way better snow, a lot easier to board, especially for your 'first' time.

EDIT: and yes to your previous question.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, it looks like Powder Mountain. Thanks guys.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yea, it looks like Powder Mountain. Thanks guys.



make sure to hit some us up when you make it out, hell man if it's timed out right i'll pick you up from the airport and we can head strait to the mountain and shred some POW


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

For sure. I don't know the specifics though. For cat skiing do they just give you one ride or is it like a chair lift, unlimited rides for the day. And can I hike the cat area at Powder.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Two or three including me. I have literally no powder knowledge so idk what that means. I just want some light tree powder, or none if possible in bounds. Nothing real steep or challenging. I thought about Jackson Hole but remembered I wasn't rich and I don't want a tourist resort.


JH isn't really a tourist resort... because it's so damned difficult to get to, it's only really busy during holiday weeks. But if you aren't looking for "steep or challenging," definitely stay away from there...as for Targhee, it's a great resort that has great terrain that isn't too steep, and they get tons of snow, but like JH it's not easy to get to. Most of the airports in the area are regional, so there aren't many direct flight options...and if you don't have the ability to rent a car, you're relying on a shuttle, so you're looking at staying in Driggs, Idaho or Jackson, WY...and if you're in Jackson, WY...

Have you looked at SLC? You'd have a number of great terrain options within 45 minutes of the resort, and you can get cheap lodging in Midvale or Sandy and still be on the shuttle routes for the UTA buses...and if you can get to Canyon Sports, you can get some decent lift ticket discounts...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I got another option now. It's pretty much between Powder Mountain and I just looked at Squaw and that looks promising too. I think Powder Mountain might be better though. Easier access.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Powder Mountain and Solitude. Anybody ride these before? Especially liking Powder Mountain.


Solitude has great terrain and is never crowded. If you're in Big Cottonwood Canyon, chances are you're there to hit Brighton, so Solitude often gets overlooked. 

As for Powder Mountain, it's a really old school place...and it's enormous, so you'd be likely to find something you're looking for.

Don't discount Snowbasin, though. One of my best powder days ever was at Snowbasin a day after a storm. The looker's left side of the mountain "Strawberry" was awesome!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I'm just sticking with Pow Mow. Looks huge so if we can't find pow by the lift we can hike or cat and still manage to stay in bounds. Seems pretty accessible too. Just stay in Eden and get a shuttle form the airport and there seems to be a bus shuttle that runs to the mountain for 3 bucks one way. But I looked on the map and it said the shuttle parking lot is like 11 miles from the mountain. Is this just where the pickup is? I wouldn't imagine a shuttle that goes to the base of the mountain but not all the way to it and then expect you to lodge. Also considering lodging at the actual resort. Seems about 160 a night for this one hotel place.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> For sure. I don't know the specifics though. For cat skiing do they just give you one ride or is it like a chair lift, unlimited rides for the day. And can I hike the cat area at Powder.


Usually the cat-skiing areas are reserved for paying customers, so I don't suspect you'd be able to gain access. There's an area called Powder Country at Pow Mow that is worth checking out, too.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright sweet. I just want the fighting chance to catch real powder if it is at the resort and find the resort with my best chance of getting powder.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would skip Squaw Valley, if you want something mellow and uncrowded, Squaw is quite the opposite. Talk about people with sticks up their asses.

Also, wet ass Tahoe Sierra Cement. Bout as wet of powder as you get.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> I would skip Squaw Valley, if you want something mellow and uncrowded, Squaw is quite the opposite. Talk about people with sticks up their asses.
> 
> Also, wet ass Tahoe Sierra Cement. Bout as wet of powder as you get.


All true. 

Was going to say this, had it typed out, but decided not to.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

All right thanks again. If any locals got any hints, I will love you forever. Please


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You're going to find powder where ever you go if it snows. It is doesn't and there has been a a week or so drought you won't find any anywhere due to what occurs with snow and time. It starts to compact and becomes part of the snow pack.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe Colo an exception but every American hill Ive been to just doesnt hold a candle to BC/Alberta. Im biased though


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you could name me some powder resorts I could research them. Up for anything that's gonna get me some real powder.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It is impossible to get a list for that. It doesn't help. It's not like I'm too lazy to research. Imagine googleing "Ski Resorts in SLC" be pretty hard to narrow it down.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And I did that for Alaska and it showed only four Ski Resorts.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> If you could name me some powder resorts I could research them. Up for anything that's gonna get me some real powder.


Some areas get more snow than others, there isn't a powder resort, just pick a location and go, it's hit or miss wherever you go. Your gunna have a chance for pow in Tahoe Utah or Colorado.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Powder only comes with storms, and the amount/quality is highly variable, depending on temperature and moisture content. No storm = No powder. The best way to get powder is to chase storms, which is impossible when you set a specific vacation date. Either you plan your trip to be flexible and at a moment's notice or you simply run the risk of the weather not bringing powder. No such thing as guaranteed perfect pow anywhere.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

big white is awesome


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Maybe Colo an exception but every American hill Ive been to just doesnt hold a candle to BC/Alberta. Im biased though


Orly? :laugh:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude wherever you go you will find powder if it snows. If you are so concerned about pow then make a road trip out of it or don't book your ticket until like less than a week out really next day would be better. That way you could chase a storm or wait until a dumping occurs. Don't worry so much no matter what conditions are like they are better here than they are in NY I promise that.


----------



## cascarp (Oct 25, 2011)

Mt. Bakers !! F all that resort garbage. fly into seatac, take the puddle jumper to bellingham, star walking westwith your snowboard under your arm. it wont take long to get a ride to the mountain. then just bring a tent and camp in the woods on top of the mountain!!! eating birds and snails!! it'll be rad!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cascarp said:


> Mt. Bakers !! F all that resort garbage. fly into seatac, take the puddle jumper to bellingham, star walking westwith your snowboard under your arm. it wont take long to get a ride to the mountain. then just bring a tent and camp in the woods on top of the mountain!!! eating birds and snails!! it'll be rad!!



hahahaaa, partly true...slugs not snails. btw if you want to ride pow you got to have steeps...otherwise you are swimming. btw there is a shuttle from bham to baker on weekends and holidays and hitchhiking is easy.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

cascarp said:


> Mt. Bakers !! F all that resort garbage. fly into seatac, take the puddle jumper to bellingham, star walking westwith your snowboard under your arm. it wont take long to get a ride to the mountain. then just bring a tent and camp in the woods on top of the mountain!!! eating birds and snails!! it'll be rad!!


He said he wants to board powder, not cement.


----------



## cascarp (Oct 25, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> He said he wants to board powder, not cement.




well thats strange....i rode that hill everyday of the season and NEVER was it anything less than great. and it snow every day for a month it seemed like. the canadians were going home there was too much snow. crystal has the cascade concrete... but bakers? dude who suggested road trip has the idea. but thats more like work to most people.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Baker looks cool for a trip in the future, but I can't ride that right now..at least not safely. Seems like must the fun is out of bounds and I can't go out there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You could probably ride some steep pow lines inbounds at Baker...inbounds is really a pretty small/compact area. Going out of bounds you got to have it together...and you'd stupid if you didn't. The problem is afterwards especially after a good pow day it can make the majority of other resorts look abit anemic...and you might end up chasing the dragon.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

if you're a fan of powder i'd say go to powder king, north of bc. omg they have snow up to your shoulders in powder. it's so crazy. but my all time favorite would be fernie, bc. best hill i've been to in terms of diversity. you have so many runs and if you're bored of that you can go in the trees where the powder is just unreal...i've never seen so much snow in my life my first time i was there. definately such a great experience. i've been going there every year since.


----------



## movnup83704 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been to almost all of the resorts listed in this whole thread and there are plenty of great ideas, but someone suggested road trip and that's the best idea. Head west and set up shop in SLC there is always pow stashes somewhere and if you can't find it there you can always hop scotch to Jackson Hole or Grand Targhee. I rode for 3 days in SLC and at the end of a long day of riding loaded up the truck and drove to Jackson since they had a 30" dump that day. I've had really good luck checking into hotels late at night and negotiating a cheap nights stay. After riding in JH we did the same thing in Grand Targhee. Best memories, best trip and best snow in my 20 years of riding. 

Also if you have full coverage auto insurance call your agent they may be able to help with a car rental, mine did when I was 19. Sorry for the uber long post.


----------



## Oze boarder (Jan 23, 2012)

Just came back from steamboat and a few other resorts out that way but would definately reccomend steamboat even though this year the snow was pretty average it is the same everywhere. had awesome tree runs though and the little dumps we did get were awesome fun


----------

